# 870 Wingmaster Stock Cracked



## jlvatns (Jan 29, 2007)

My stock has developed 2 small cracks where it meets the receiver. There is one crack on each side, and maybe only 3/8" - 1/2" long. Does anyone have some proven methods to repair? I was thinking of drilling a small relief hole at the end of the crack to prevent the crack from propogating any further, and plugging the relief hole with a wood splinter and touching up with some stain to somewhat match the color of the stock.

After removing the stock, it's no wonder it cracked: the stock bolt was so tight from the factory it was almost impossible to break it loose!

Any repair input would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

The same thing happened to me with my regular 870. I just bought a new stock and replaced it. It was pretty inexpensive to do. I'm not sure if the wood is harder to match on the wingmasters though.


----------

